# Best Photo Competition - Entries & Poll - Round 1 Take2



## NCHERPS (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are the first 20 entries in the Best Photo Competition.
Enjoy!  

I have just put this thread up on behalf of Zen who is running the Comp with Soulweaver.


Photo one- Coastal Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) 








Photo Two - Green Iguana (_Iguana iguana_)







Photo three - American Alligator 







Photo four- _Antaresia maculosa_







Photo Five - _Pogona vitticeps _







Photo six- Green Python 







Photo seven - _Pogona vitticeps _







Photo Eight - _Varanus gilleni _







Photo nine- Emerald Tree Boa (_Corallus caninus_) 







Photo Ten - _Morelia bredli_







Photo Eleven- _Nephrurus levis _







Photo Twelve - _Antaresia childreni _







Photo Thirteen- Palmerston Jungle Carpet python (_Morelia spilota cheynei_) 







Photo Fourteen - Central Netted Dragon 







Photo Fifteen - Frilled Lizard 







Photo sixteen- _Antaresia sp._







Photo Seventeen- _Morelia bredli _







Photo Eighteen- Mertens' Water Monitor (_Varanus mertensi_) 







Photo Nineteen - Woma







Photo Twenty- Jungle Python (_Morelia spilota cheynei_) name:moon


----------



## zen (Aug 5, 2006)

*Take 2*

Sorry guys, we're starting again as we had a technical error. 

*So for those of you who've already voted, could you please submit your vote again.*

If you haven't voted yet, have a say in who gets through to the final.

We're taking entries for Round 2 now, so if you haven't entered yet, this is your chance.

Feel free to comment on which pic you voted for and why, as it bumps it up.


Cheers, Zen


----------



## cris (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE: Take 2*

can we vote for photos that we dont think will win to increase our own chances? :lol:


----------



## zen (Aug 6, 2006)

You have to enter first Cris.


----------



## cris (Aug 6, 2006)

> You have to enter first Cris.


done, I think ill just leave the voting to impartial ppl


----------



## montyette (Aug 6, 2006)

Voted for the Merten's as its very high on my own wish list and think its a great pic that should capture attention.

cheers Christine


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 6, 2006)

just re-submitted my vote

same as b4

pitty it doesnt have the names any more just photo one photo two and so on


----------



## zen (Aug 6, 2006)

Re-submission seems to be working for Jeramie.

Can someone else who's previously voted in this round please test it (by voting again).


----------



## Rennie (Aug 6, 2006)

It worked for me, I voted for Craig Latta's Jungle (like I did before)


----------



## jordo (Aug 6, 2006)

Photos 1, 6, 11, 17 are my favourites but you can only vote for one  so I've gone with number 6. Goodluck everyone who entered


----------



## zen (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Rennie. That's good to hear  

So we're right to go. 8)


----------



## theplantguys (Aug 6, 2006)

they are all great photos, wish i had the same skills as some out there ), 1 and 11 are my picks out of the lot, however all are great as i said!
cheers and thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 6, 2006)

just a question for ppl who are submitting these photos

is it allright if i or other people save these photos and/or print them or something as long as we dont say that they are our own pictures?
just curious as i do like these photos and have thought about printing some up just for around the house but i dont want to do it unless i have permission from people responsible for taking the great photos


----------



## MDPython (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice pics al of them but one is incredible and will win hahaha lol


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 6, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> just a question for ppl who are submitting these photos
> 
> is it allright if i or other people save these photos and/or print them or something as long as we dont say that they are our own pictures?
> just curious as i do like these photos and have thought about printing some up just for around the house but i dont want to do it unless i have permission from people responsible for taking the great photos



If your interested in mine that s fine , if you use it for personal use only.( when comp is finished i will let you know which is mone if you dont know ).


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 6, 2006)

I have no problem with people using my photo as long as it is not used in any kind of commercial setting.

I voted for photo 11 as it is exceptional and is looking like the winner, well done pugsly!!


----------



## jessop (Aug 6, 2006)

went for 18, but there are so many great pics... so hard to choose!


----------



## jordo (Aug 6, 2006)

> I have no problem with people using my photo as long as it is not used in any kind of commercial setting.


Well if you don't mind I'll use it for my background, its a truly awesome shot, I wish I could have vote for all my favourites.
Pugsly well done, I know how hard it is to get a clear shot of them cleaning their eyes, a good way to cheat is to spray them with water so they lick it up


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 6, 2006)

In all fariness to others that have entered the comp and myself included , could we stop using the names of people who the photos belong to .as it is meant to be anonymous .


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 6, 2006)

dickyknee said:


> In all fariness to others that have entered the comp and myself included , could we stop using the names of people who the photos belong to .as it is meant to be anonymous .


I never realised it was meant to be anonymous... The original poll had names next to them so I think we know who owns each photo, why would it matter anyway? Surely people will vote based upon the photo alone not on what they think of the owner...

:roll:


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 6, 2006)

SnakeWrangler said:


> dickyknee said:
> 
> 
> > In all fariness to others that have entered the comp and myself included , could we stop using the names of people who the photos belong to .as it is meant to be anonymous .
> ...



Yes.. you would hope people vote on the photo , but if the names are there theres a chance people may get votes from their mates just so he can win the prize .

And if you think people will vote on the photo as you said why would it matter if the names are not there ?


----------



## jordo (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry d-knee,
Most of the pics have come up before on APS anyway and judging by the leading photos so far I think its a fair comp


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 6, 2006)

jordo said:


> Sorry d-knee,
> Most of the pics have come up before on APS anyway and judging by the leading photos so far I think its a fair comp



No need to be sorry mate , and yes the best pics are winning ...which is good .


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 6, 2006)

dickyknee, you do have a good point. I am not bothered if the names are there or not, all I hope is that people vote for what they truly think is the best shot, rather than the best animal or that their mate took the photo.


----------



## zen (Aug 7, 2006)

That's essentially the reasoning behind removing the names, to * increase objectivity.* Human nature being what it is, is highly subjective in matters of taste &amp; judgement.
When the idea was put to us, we thought it was a good idea, so the change was made.
What's interesting is that before the technical difficulties, i.e Take 1, the voting was different. The current leader was coming 3rd or 4th from memory, no doubt due to him being an unpopular member of this site :wink: . Sure, it was early days and I have little doubt that the longer the poll was up for, the more the best pics would have emerged as favourites.

When I was at art school, we were trained to walk into a gallery at look at all the art from a distance before looking at the name of the artist, the price tag or the title. It's very tempting to look at the name before the pic and be consequently influenced by it. 
You wouldn't believe how many people I saw at art galleries &amp; exhibitions, that looked at the name plate before looking at the art! :shock: 

So we're doing it this way to objectify the images and therefore *level the playing field*, in much the same way as making all the pics the same size, so that no-one has an advantage.


----------



## zen (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep. Some of the best years of my life  
Drawing &amp; painting beautiful nudes was hard work though


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 7, 2006)

SnakeWrangler said:


> dickyknee, you do have a good point. I am not bothered if the names are there or not, all I hope is that people vote for what they truly think is the best shot, rather than the best animal or that their mate took the photo.



That was my only point , the best photo should win not the best animal or your mates . and from what i know about photgraphy ( not a real lot but im learning ) ....that is excactly what is happening .


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 7, 2006)

dickyknee said:


> That was my only point , the best photo should win not the best animal or your mates . and from what i know about photgraphy ( not a real lot but im learning ) ....that is excactly what is happening .


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kratos (Aug 7, 2006)

Where do we submit our photo's?


----------



## FAY (Aug 7, 2006)

> the best photo should win not the best animal or your mates


I don't agree that this is what seems to be happening!

I went for no 6....I know nothing about photography....don't even like chondros....but I loved how it had a black background which made the beautiful green stand out and thought it was a lovely shot of the body and was looking at me and I wouldn't have a clue who's photo is was!! JMO!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 7, 2006)

Kratos said:


> Where do we submit our photo's?


You can find out about it here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=22141


----------



## JEZ (Aug 7, 2006)

They're *ALL* great shots......it was hard to choose just one!!!! :? 

But I couldn't go past number one..that's one in a million!!


----------



## zen (Aug 7, 2006)

What exactly are you trying to say in your last post Dickyknee? 
It's not clear. :? 
Either way, lets move on &amp; discuss the pics please.
Thanks Fay for doing just that.

I agree, that the GTP pic is outstanding!
This composition is as good as it gets, close to perfectly arranged, which is very hard to do with herps, and crisp throughout, i.e good depth of field.
The colour is lovely (subject choice helps there) beautifully set off by the black background. 

1 &amp; 11 are also excellent photographs, as the poll indicates and it was a difficult decision to make. 

The cream is definitely rising to the top


----------



## nightowl (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the detail in photo 1 but the background doesn't do the pic justice.

Pic 11 is my fav. Shallow depth of field creates an interesting background while highlighting the detail of the main subject.

Shane


----------



## zen (Aug 7, 2006)

Well said Shane.
In the _Nephrurus_ shot, the relatively shallow DOF (probably still f16+) enhances the subject by removing distracting detail. The subject is crisply in focus and the timing is superb. There's the tinyist bit of camera shake that most wouldn't notice.
Overall, a brilliant piece of photography.

It's neck &amp; neck at the moment with 1 for the lead. It'll be interesting to see which one takes this round. 
Both of these action shots involve perfect timing. Well done guys!


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Aug 7, 2006)

all pictures were great, number 11 was really good.


----------



## zen (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, they're all good shots 8)


----------



## enthusiest (Aug 7, 2006)

Great phot no. 6


----------



## DanN (Aug 7, 2006)

The photo of the Green Python is copyright. We would appreciate it if it was only used for personal use.

Regards


----------



## Rennie (Aug 7, 2006)

I liked 13 because it had a nice clear, colourful background aswell as a clear picture of a great jungle in a good pose.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 7, 2006)

Some rippers in there, personally I really like photo 2 but it hasnt got a vote yet! (Sorry I didnt vote for it as I am a GTP fan.. but thought it would def be up there!)

Great start to the comp though looking forward to round 2 now!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 7, 2006)

> I couldn't go past number one..that's one in a million!!


I Agree!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## zen (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you mean photo 6 Steve, if you're talking about the GTP, which has 13 votes.
We've had over 100 votes now, which is a record for the comps, so thanks everyone for having your say and helping to make it a success. 

Thanks again to everyone who entered such great pics into this first round.

The best will go through to the final playoff.

We're now taking entries into Round 2, so if you haven't entered a pic yet, then have a go.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 8, 2006)

Has round one officially ended yet or are the votes still counted until round 2 begins?


----------



## jordo (Aug 8, 2006)

Zen just a suggestion but if you don't get enough photos for 20 options in the finals maybe put the 2 best photos from each round in.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 8, 2006)

Zen, how many entries have been received to date? Going by the number of votes cast in this round, you could have 100 or more. That will probably push the final round into September.


----------



## indicus (Aug 9, 2006)

Some truely beautiful shots of some great animals....top stuff...i really did like the close up levis licking it's eye 8)


----------



## zen (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry for the delayed response guys, as I've been out &amp; about.  




> Has round one officially ended yet or are the votes still counted until round 2 begins?


Votes are still counted until the final, SnakeWrangler.


> Zen, how many entries have been received to date? Going by the number of votes cast in this round, you could have 100 or more. That will probably push the final round into September.


A total of *33* - 20 in this first round &amp; 13 in the second round (so far). 




> Zen just a suggestion but if you don't get enough photos for 20 options in the finals maybe put the 2 best photos from each round in.


Thanks for the suggestion Jordo. 


It looks like we have some firm favourites for the final playoff  
The gecko is looking like taking this one out, unless the _mcdowelli_ makes a late charge.
That GTP is a serious contender though. 8) 

I'm surprised that the votes weren't more evenly spread though, as I thought the Emerald Tree Boa was very good (photo #9 ), as were several others that didn't get a vote. :? 
There were so many good shots entered in this round that I found it hard to decide.


Thanks to all the photographers who entered their pics for us all to enjoy. 8)  

Cheers zen


----------



## raptor (Aug 10, 2006)

montyette said:


> Voted for the Merten's as its very high on my own wish list and think its a great pic that should capture attention.
> 
> cheers Christine



Yep see the Tongue flicked back


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 10, 2006)

So many good ones but i couldnt go past number 1


----------



## zen (Aug 10, 2006)

> ...see the Tongue flicked back


Yeah, that's an amazing take Raptor. 8) 


Snakes4me2, that _mcdowelli_ is a rare shot indeed and deserves to be up there as a favourite IMO. 
Have you ever seen a clearer image of a windpipe ? 
Such a shame it died shortly after the shot was taken. :cry: RIP.
But it lives on, immortalized in the photo comp.


----------



## zen (Aug 10, 2006)

It's neck &amp; neck again  

Gecko by a nose.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 12, 2006)

zen said:


> ... I'm surprised that the votes weren't more evenly spread though ...


I have to agree with that, I am suprised at the voting as well.


----------



## alumba (Aug 12, 2006)

how do u enter never even saw round 1if its too late now will there be another one in the future


----------



## zen (Aug 12, 2006)

You can still enter for Round 2. Just PM me a photo.

See the initial post of this thread for rules and further details.


Cheers, zen


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 15, 2006)

Bump

Just for those that might not have voted yet.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 19, 2006)

And again. 

Can't wait to see what is up in round 2!!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 23, 2006)

SnakeWrangler said:


> Can't wait to see what is up in round 2!!


If there is a round 2 that is!! Whats happened to zen I wonder?


----------



## pugsly (Aug 24, 2006)

He is waiting on 2 more entries, come on people 2 spots left get involved!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 26, 2006)

For any new members, you can still vote in the first round of the photo comp.


----------



## zen (Aug 26, 2006)

It's neck and neck between #1 and #11.

You can still vote if you haven't already.


Cheers zen


----------



## zen (Aug 27, 2006)

We're now taking entries for Round 3. Please pm me with your photos.

You can still keep the votes coming for Rounds 1 &amp; 2.


----------



## alumba (Aug 27, 2006)

i sent u pics earlier in the month do u still have them Zen


----------



## zen (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep I got it and your in round 2.
Here's the link:-
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;p=335570#335570


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 27, 2006)

go 11 go son


----------



## zen (Aug 28, 2006)

The Coastal Carpet Python (#1) looks like its won this round. 
The gecko(#11) gave it a run for its money, followed by the GTP(#6).

136 votes in the poll.  A new record turnout for the comps.
Thanks to everyone who entered &amp; voted in this round. 8)



We're taking entries into round 3 now if you haven't entered yet. 
Here's the link to the guidelines:-
http://www.aussiepythons.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-23597.html


----------



## indicus (Aug 29, 2006)

I think a big thanks should go to you to Zen &amp; co; for devoting the time and effort to encourage people into taking pictures of some wonderful herps that we can all share and enjoy through the use of photo's...good on you...well done.... also congratulations #1 8)


----------



## zen (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks very much Indicus  
Makes it all worthwhile.


Cheers zen


----------



## zen (Aug 29, 2006)

Round 3 is still open. PM me your pics for our last round of the comp before the final.


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

You can still vote if you haven't yet.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 5, 2006)

When the finals on Zen?


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

Good question.  

When the voting has finished for round 3.


----------

